# Anybody have pics of 4 wheeler and trailer used to haul deek



## weuk

Thinking about a larger trailer and using 4 wheeler and trailer to take deeks to field. Any trailer ideas and 4 wheeler trailer ideas on how to setup a 4 wheeler and trailer inside a 20' enclosed?


----------



## tilley

No. No pictures ..sorry


----------



## Tevans

I used a Snowmobile Trailer 7' wide and 10' long. I built a box out of 1' square tubing and covered it with galvanized metal and put my doors on the back. Box is 4x4x7 Load the 4 wheeler on the front. I have 6 dozen ffd lessers and three dozen Real Geese Silos with another 3 dozen shells. its packed full put its easy to move around with a 4-wheeler and it doesnt leave tracks in fields. I will try and find a pic. This isnt a very good pic of the trailer but you get the idea. I strap my layout to the top of it.


----------



## Tevans

Here is another view of the 4-wheeler pulling it with the layouts up front. I started strapping them to the top. All your buddies can ride were the layouts are now.


----------



## Flowboard14

Don't know if this helps or not but I do not have a picture with a atv trailer inside but this is how we used to load our 6 wheeler in ours before we ran out of room with too many decoys. This trailer is a 7X14


----------



## goosehunternd

I have a 7x14 plus 2' V and load a 700 arcticat on a trailer inside my enclosed for the spring. get to the field back the atv off the little trailer, roll it out and you got a nice light trailer to haul gear in. If I wasn't running full bodies in the mud I proably wouldn't do it because it is a extra step but it works for us, just a thought.


----------

